# Low Oil Level Light



## PhilRTTS (Jan 27, 2016)

Hi,

Low level light has just come on. WHat oil should i top up with and rougly how much. Is a litre min to max on dip stick.

Thanks

Phil


----------



## skdotcom (May 19, 2004)

Don't know the answer to your question. but out of interest how many miles have you done?


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Normally, when the error comes out, a liter is missing.. anyway, Audi long life oil is the castrol edge synth 5w-30, put in almost a liter then check on the stick


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Correct Audi spec is 504/507, common oils of correct spec are Castrol Edge 5w-30 & Mobil 1 ESP 5w-30.
On level ground with cold engine or 5 minutes after shut down, add 1/2 litre oil wait couple of minutes, dip again to check & add another 1/2 litre if required, don't overfill. Check oil level more often, level alarm may not work next time [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
Hoggy.


----------



## Blackhole128 (Dec 24, 2015)

After hitting 8000 miles last weekend, I got an instruction on the MMI to "pull over and turn off the engine immediately" as the engine was overheating. The coolant temp LEDs just showed the normal 90 degrees though which I thought was odd.

Turned out that the coolant level had dropped below the minimum level, so topped up with a little distilled water (just a cup full) and problem solved.

Yesterday I got a message that the oil level was low.
Topped it up with half a litre of 5w30 Mobil 1 ESP and all is well again.

The only thing that I found difficult was reading the dipstick mark. It seems very prone to getting oil on the upper part of the mark even if the level is below that. I checked the level again this morning before using the car, but couldn't decide where the fill level was for sure, so thought better of adding the remaining half litre.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Wiping the dipstick clean and reinserting and dipping it again helps a bit but I do find modern dipsticks are hard to read.


----------



## Waitwhat93 (Mar 28, 2016)

Not being condescending here but you do wipe the oil marks with something before dipping it again to get the true oil level...?

As others have said, make sure the road surface is flat too or results may vary.


----------



## skdotcom (May 19, 2004)

Slightly concerned about the oil useage people are having. I didnt think the TTS engine consumed much oil. My mates Golf R uses no oil, and the engine is virtually identical.


----------



## Waitwhat93 (Mar 28, 2016)

skdotcom said:


> Slightly concerned about the oil useage people are having. I didnt think the TTS engine consumed much oil. My mates Golf R uses no oil, and the engine is virtually identical.


Some people could be driving everywhere in 2nd gear and acting like rally drivers


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

I remember on my TT and TTrs, 1 liter every about 10.000km was normal..can't say the same for the mk3 yet..22000km and no oil..


----------



## PhilRTTS (Jan 27, 2016)

Hi,

Its done 8000 miles in 6 months from new.. Some hard driving some moterway etc.

I put 750ml in this morning, Castrol Edge 5w-30 fully synh cold and let it sit for a while before driving. Just checked level tonight ofter driving but seems a bit high. all tho my drive is on slight slant towards the dip stick.

Just moved it so its move level so gonna let it cool down and check again.

When is the first service on a TTS - could look in the manual but im sure someone one here could tell me quicker lol

Cheers


----------



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Correct Audi spec is 504/507, common oils of correct spec are Castrol Edge 5w-30 & Mobil 1 ESP 5w-30.
> On level ground with cold engine or 5 minutes after shut down, add 1/2 litre oil wait couple of minutes, dip again to check & add another 1/2 litre if required, don't overfill. Check oil level more often, level alarm may not work next time [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> Hoggy.


Is it the same spec oil for petrol/diesel variants?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Alan Sl said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, Correct Audi spec is 504/507, common oils of correct spec are Castrol Edge 5w-30 & Mobil 1 ESP 5w-30.
> ...


Hi, Yes, same spec.
Hoggy.


----------



## Blackhole128 (Dec 24, 2015)

Waitwhat93 said:


> Not being condescending here but you do wipe the oil marks with something before dipping it again to get the true oil level...?
> 
> As others have said, make sure the road surface is flat too or results may vary.


Hi - no problem -- it's a sensible thing to ask.

Yes I had the car on the drive (which is pretty level) and wiped the dipstick every time I dipped. I just seemed to be picking-up oil on the upper part of the level 'gauge', a missing bit, then what I presume the actual level was below. The oil level part wasn't always very readable though.

I've checked oil on all of my cars (including a rotary engined RX-7 in the past which by design drank 5 litres of oil every 4 weeks!) and I never had problems reading a dipstick before.


----------



## Waitwhat93 (Mar 28, 2016)

Blackhole128 said:


> Waitwhat93 said:
> 
> 
> > Not being condescending here but you do wipe the oil marks with something before dipping it again to get the true oil level...?
> ...


That's interesting.

Wonder if there's a lip or something that is keeping oil on it and making the results skewered.

Will check next time i check my oil.


----------



## DoniBrasco (Oct 26, 2021)

Just got to France and my oil light came up on my MK3 diesel TT ultr
I used Mobil 1 for gasoline and diesel. 
thanks to this tread and a friend of mine in the U.K. I was able to make sure it was 504 , 507 otherwise I would have got the wrong one.

so thanks gents and thanks RP back in hands worth who got back to me straight away.


----------

